# Fuji X-T2 outresolves the 5DS R?



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

And the 'Being More Tony Northrup than Tony Northrup' Award goes to.... _Tony Northrup_.

File under 'Whaaaaa?':
http://petapixel.com/2016/09/14/fuji-x-t2-sharper-canon-5ds-r-preliminary-side-side-comparison/

I can't even.

- A


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 14, 2016)

Hahaha, I would hate being so obsessed with cameras that instead of taking images I sat on a computer looking at how it compares to something else all day like they do.


----------



## traveller (Sep 16, 2016)

He's also "...Shocked. Fuji X-T2 Beats Sony A7RII” – Dynamic Range/Shadow Recovery Test 

https://twitter.com/tonynorthrup/status/776246261318033409

He must be getting desperate to continually post this click bait (sorry for the re-post). 

Next he'll be asking for donations "to support my growing family"


----------



## Jopa (Sep 18, 2016)

These people are troupe of clowns. Now seems like they also started to smoke crack.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 18, 2016)

somebody better shoot some resolution test charts, and properly, cuz this real-life nonsense if full of ambiguity.

FWIW, one of the reasons I shoot fuji gear is I can get OOC jpgs good to go with no or little post.
Saves me futzin' about on the 'puter. Gettin' old, don't have time to waste.
Perhaps that's a good marketing slogan for mirrorless, 

_Get it right, in camera, cuz at your age you can't risk unfinished business because you died during post.."_


----------



## weixing (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi,
5DSR FF 50MP pixel size: ~41.um
X-T2 APS-C 24MP pixel size: ~3.8um

So if the lens on the X-T2 is very good, theoretically, it can out resolve the 5DSR, but practically, I don't think you'll see any difference... it'll depend on lens, shooting condition and image processing method.

Anyway, from the images the website provided, I don't see any significant difference.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 18, 2016)

Tony did not post "this" on the CR forum. That explains everything ...

on a contrary note:

Is there a way to adjust the forum filter so that I cannot see a particular forum user's postings on the forums at all?




dilbert said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And the 'Being More Tony Northrup than Tony Northrup' Award goes to.... _Tony Northrup_.
> ...


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 27, 2016)

This is probably like the time Tony claimed the 70-200ii with a 2X converter was significantly sharper than the 100-400ii with both at 400mm. The man has track record of making bizarre claims.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 27, 2016)

traveller said:


> He's also "...Shocked. Fuji X-T2 Beats Sony A7RII” – Dynamic Range/Shadow Recovery Test
> 
> https://twitter.com/tonynorthrup/status/776246261318033409
> 
> ...



He and Chelsea seem to be far too occupied with their cameras to start one 

Actually this type of thing isn't new; it may have been the same site who demonstrated that the Pentax K3 produced sharper images than the Nikon D600. Print it big, then you'll see the real story.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 27, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Actually this type of thing isn't new; it may have been the same site who demonstrated that the Pentax K3 produced sharper images than the Nikon D600. Print it big, then you'll see the real story.



I'd be more inclined to believe it if even DPReview wasn't showing the 5DsR taking a huge dump on the X-T2 in terms of detail.


----------

